

Ruby lesson: Scraping a jail's website - danso
http://ruby.bastardsbook.com/chapters/jail-logs-pcso/

======
scarmig
If you wonder what where the hell the atrocious __doPostback, __EVENTTARGET,
and (gag) __VIEWSTATE come from... the answer is .NET WebForms.

~~~
freejoe76
Yeah, I ran into that brickwall on one of my scraping tasks. Kudos to @dancow
for finding a way around it.

------
TylerE
Eww, glad I didn't have to with HTML that nasty. I actually coded something
very similar to this (<http://www.reflector.com/jail-bookings>) for our
website about a year ago.

------
amccloud
<http://phantomjs.org/> and <http://nrabinowitz.github.com/pjscrape/> would be
more fit for this.

~~~
aridiculous
I was just using Nokogiri and I was fiending to use some jquery selection.
Thanks for the links!

